# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  القنوات الناقلة لكاس افريقيا 2015

## mohamed73

RTS1
Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000 / FTA
Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 / FTA
Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 / FTA 
Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 / FTA
ORTM
Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000 / FTA
Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 / FTA
Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 / FTA
Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 / FTA
ORTB
Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000 / FTA
Gabon Télévision
Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000 / FTA
CRTV
Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000 / FTA
télé sahel
Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 27500 / FTA
Eutelsat 5°W -3645 R 2170 / FTA + C-Band
Turksat 42°E-18669 L 22500 / FTA + KA-Band
Tv TOGO HD
Eutelsat 5°W - 12690 V 30000 تستقبل فى المغرب العربى فقط
Eutelsat 9°E - 11881 V 27500
Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA -C-Band
-Amos 17°E-3664 R 1446-FTA -C-Band
-Amos 17°E-11884 V 27500 -FTA -Africa
UBC TV Uganda
Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 / FTA + C-Band
Lesotho TV
Nss 20°W-11585 H 2200 / FTA
TPA1
NSS 20°W -11528 H 5926 / FTA
-Intelsat 32.8°E -10975 H 30000 -FTA-DVB-S2
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA-DVB-S2
-Intelsat 18°W -4010 R 6730 -FTA(DVB-S2)-C-Band
Canal 2 International
Eutelsat 5°W 12690 V 30000 3/5
SES 22°W 10986 V 30000 5/6
TVGE Internacional
Eutelsat 7°E 10721 H 22000 3/4
Metro TV
NSS 37.4°W 3749 H 1674 7/8
RTG
Intelsat 50.0°W 4182 V 7600 1/2
Télé Tchad
NSS 57°E-3633 R 2625 / FTA + C-Band
GRTS Gambia
Intelsat 24.5°W -4070 R 3798 / FTA + C-Band 
Eutelsat 5°W - 12690 V 30000 / FTA شاشة سوداء حد الأن
TV Mocambique 1
Eutelsat 10°E -10748 V 4000 / FTA
Intelsat 64.2°E-3654 R 5632 / FTA + C-Band
ZNBC TV 1
Intelsat 60°E -3765 R 5000 / FTA + C-Band
RTB TV
Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 / FTA + C-Band
Ghana TV
intelsat 18°W -4026 R 5000 / FTA + C-Band 
-Astra 28.2°E -12525 V 27000 -Biss -West Africa
RTI 1
Intelsat 34.5°W -3677 R 3220 / FTA + C-Band
ETV1 - EBC 
-NSS 57°E-3660 L 8883 -FTA -C-Band
-Amos 17°E-3618 R 1000 -FTA - Africa
Porogramme National
Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 / Biss
Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 / Biss
Eriterea TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
RTB TV
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -3650 R 2740 -FTA-C-Band
Tele Congo
-Ses 5°E -12054 V 29950 -FTA - Africa Sub-Sahara
-Eutelsat 5°W-3633 R 2018 -FTA -C-Band
-Eutelsat 5°W-3727 R 29950 -FTA -C-Band
-GALAXY 97°W -12053 V 22000 -FTA
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
RTG Guinea
-Intelsat 27.5°W-3936 R 4549 -FTA -C-Band   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

